# Here's some of my builds



## venom662 (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres a couple of acoustics I built hope you like 'em.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Radically cool for acoustics. Are those piezo saddles?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics.

Very interesting indeded. kksjur.......:bow:

Congratulations !!

Nice refreshing perspective/take on acoustics... which more-or-less echoes what starjag is saying (but he got to use "radically cool" first...LOL)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Indeed they are interesting.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice! what are they made of?


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I like 'em. Tell us more!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I love the shapes! kksjur


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Can we get some specs on those?

I live in london when im at college, i wouldnt mind checking out that V!


----------



## venom662 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words guys. The soundboards are "Lutz" spruce. the Back ans Sides are Sapele mahogony. The bridges and fret boards are either ebony or rosewood. I like the wieght of the rosewood, but I got a deal on some blonde stripey ebony and its beautifull so been using that too. I even make the bridge pins but that is getting a lil' teadious so I might change to the premade ones. Necks and blocks are African Mahogany while it lasts.

I knew when I invisioned these guitars that they would be coloured laquer(water based) so I knew I could get a good price on tonewood. Tonewood price is mostly based on appearance. So roll out the nice stiff AA Grade. Even the boys at the mill know the stiffest ones are not AAAA Master Grade. 

Heres an upcoming build I'm working on. 9kkhhd

Let me know what you think. :smilie_flagge17:

Lets call it "The Widow" kkjuw.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Very original man...wondering, is that orange peel on your paint?...or just the pict?.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, very original idea to take some radical electric looks and make them acoustic...they look great...how do they sound?
-Mikey


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would really like to hear one myself. they look so cool i wonder why it's the first time i've ever seen that done.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there..."dean" has put out a flying vee acoustic for several years...

http://www.deanguitars.com/dean_winter_06/v_coustic.htm


----------



## Murchu (Jul 15, 2009)

hi
your are mad, in a superb sort of way.
rgds
Murchu


----------



## venom662 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ya, I've seen that Dean V too. Jackson, I think, did a thin body acoustic. 

There were certain reasons for attempting these styles. I wanted an acoustic that I could play leads on. Also I hated binding. Not installing it, just the squarish look. The Dean V doesn't have a full fretboard. The Jackson, although having a full fretboard it wasn't really an exclusively acoustic guitar.

So I started with the Vee shape. I even tested the tops to see how different shapes reacted to the vibrational modes. If you've seen chiladni mode testing, they always use symetrical square or circular shapes. Well how 'bout a V.









What I found was that the modal states would conform to the shape without much vibrational power loss. Of coarse the best shape is a circle(traditional guitar shape, banjo, drum,etc.), so the challenge was to get the best sound out of the vee. Its surface is about the size of a parlour guitar. What i achieved was more even sound over most of the fretboard. I'm now progressivly making the tops thinner and thinner. I guess I'll wait 'till I string one up and it explodes from string tension. Its an ongoing journey.:smile:

Later,.
Venom


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

very interesting!


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

*More Inspiration for you*

venom662...check out this link for some inspirationhttp://www.guitarmaker.de/acoustics.htm


----------

